
Do you know of any Goodreads alternatives? - engageperpage
I like to discuss books say Pick out a specific passage from the book—a description, an idea, a line of dialogue—and ask members to comment on it
======
girishso
Not exactly an alternative, but
[http://idreambooks.com/](http://idreambooks.com/) aggregates book critic
reviews, so you can read all critic reviews at one place.

(Disclaimer: I am the developer)

~~~
johnboy3434
I notice that idreambooks has not updated since the week of November 15th, and
apparently the website was sold in early November. Have updates been ceased
indefinitely?

~~~
girishso
Nope, fixing that issue is our top most priority right now.

------
mknits
Sometimes I use [http://librarything.com](http://librarything.com)

~~~
Radiant
+1 for LibraryThing.

------
pkmishra
[http://quotle.co/](http://quotle.co/) \- I came across this few days back
through techcrunch article. Not sure if it is really an alternative though.

(no affiliation)

------
networked
[http://genius.com/](http://genius.com/) has a literature section and allows
you to annotate and discuss arbitrary web pages.

If you are interested in building such a product yourself and want to approach
it more from the multiplayer document annotation platform angle than the
specialized book forum angle the Memex, Ted Nelson's writing (especially
_Literary Machines_ ) and Wikipedia's reference templates are also worthwhile
sources of inspiration.

------
kleer001
I don't have any specific recommendation, just some thoughts.

That almost sounds like a class structure type thing. And, I find even with a
jenky interface and feature set I tend to gravitate towards social networks
with a population past a certain threshold. I couldn't tell you that threshold
as a number, but it's got a healthy glowing feeling, like everyone is
contributing regularly with sincerity and enthusiasm. That kinda stuff that
grows mostly organically.

